# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Chương trình "Mưa Vui-Uống Đã" chỉ 50.000đ cho Tea Latte nóng tại Coffee Bean

## thecoffeebeanvn

*Chương trình “Mưa vui – Uống đã”

*
Mùa mưa kéo dài, những cơn mưa bất chợt luôn gây khó chịu và làm phiền lòng những vị khách đi đường dù là người dễ tính nhất. Vậy tại sao các bạn không ghé *The Coffee Bean & Tea Leaf Việt Nam* trú mưa để tận hưởng không gian ấm cúng, vừa thưởng thức Tea Latte nóng ngot tuyệt vừa ngắm những cơn mưa trắng xóa ngoài khung cửa?  

 Điều đó chắc hẳn sẽ còn tuyệt vời hơn khi từ *01/07 đến 31/07*, chúng tôi sẽ áp dụng* chương trình "Mưa vui, Uống đã"*: *chỉ 50,000 VNĐ cho mọi hương vị trà Latte nóng* *với bất kì kích cỡ nào* và *đặc biệt chỉ áp dụng khi trời đổ mưa* các bạn nhé. Hơn nữa, *sẽ có dịch vụ miễn phí giao hàng tận nơi tại các tòa nhà có cửa hàng của The Coffee Bean* đấy.

Vậy còn chờ gì nữa, hãy cùng đón chào mùa mưa một cách nhẹ nhàng và thoải mái cùng Coffee Bean nào.

----------


## hangnt

cái này là áp dụng ở cửa hàng nào của coffee bean cũng được à bạn
cửa hàng ở Tây Sơn có áp dụng ko  :Smile:

----------

